# Question about separating kids from anxious mom



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

OK, I have the two goats that I just got, the 1/2 alpine, 1/2 saanen doe with a buckling kid. This is her first kidding and she is a VERY attentive mother. Like when I am in the little room with them and am standing between her and the baby she is constantly looking around me to find out where he is. 

I am wanting to separate the baby and start milking her in the mornings. I am just now getting the mother to start eating again since I brought her home on Saturday. I am planning on starting this separation either Friday night (when I bring home the two bottle babies) or Saturday night. I'm trying to think of the best way to not add too much stress to her. 

At night I keep the mom and the baby in a little room by themselves so that I can control her grain amount in the evening feeding and morning feeding. I wanted to see what she was eating and my other piggy goats would eat everything in front of them and not share. So they are in this room that I usually use to keep the kids in when I separate the babies for milking. It is big enough that I can make a little makeshift pen for the babies and still have room for the mom. Do you think that this would be less stressful if she is in the same room with her baby or would it be better to have them in a completely out of sight (but not out of earshot) room. I just want to make this as easy a transition on her so she doesn't get all stressed out again. She really is a beautiful doe and I want her to work out so much for our family and be content here. I will have to try to get pictures sometime in the next few days. 

Tracy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do when I separate is to put kids in a large dog crate in the stall that they are normally in...they can see mom and mom can see and be with them but they can't nurse. It's helped alot with getting over the anxious first few nights and after a week of doing this, my kids know where their "new" bed is and automatically go there at dark.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we pull babies at 2 weeks old if all is well with them and put them in a kid pen at night..milk mom in the AM and then give baby back for the day..We have learned putting them away from mom works best..The first few days is hard on both...but soon they become used to the idea..moms even seem to look forward to the break..lol..baby gets some feed and hay to nibble on and water to drink, a bit of minerals, salt and Baking soda....We tried having the kids in a pen within moms area and they scream all night wanting mom they can see but cant reach...also if there is any way at all they can nurse through the fence they will. If you are bringing home bottle babies..will they keep this buck company..putting him by himself will be hard on him..just remember..the first few days will be loud with them crying..but it will be ok...: )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes keep baby where mom can see it -- that will help her anxiety levels very much


----------



## trmeyer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your replies. I am bringing home the bottle babies and hope that they will be able to keep this baby company and also to provide some extra warmth for him overnight. I'm glad it isn't the terrible cold we had a few weeks ago, but it is supposed to cool off again overnight this weekend. 

The mom is very nervous. I did get her back on the milk stand today (not to milk or anything) but to feed her. She just shook the entire time. I petted her and sang songs softly to her to try to get her to calm down. She doesn't kick or move around when I touch her udder, and she has done fairly well when I milked her the very little that I did the other day. And that was without eating a bit of food in the feeder while I was doing it. I think she is going to be an awesome milker, but she is just very anxious. Does anybody else have any goats that just tremble the entire time they are on the stand? 

She had her hooves trimmed the day I went to go look at her and she had bled a bit and so I don't know if she is just remembering a tramautic experience so I am trying to make her experiences nice. She doesn't want to get on the stand, but I had a bit of better luck today since she actually wanted the food. I had the bucket up by the head part and walked/pushed/encouraged her around to the back of the stand, so she could go straight to the feed. Then when she got up there I quick grabbed the bucket and put the feed into the trough thingy. (My technical terms for everybody today) She put her head through the thing by herself today to get to the food. So I think we are making progress, slowly, but surely. I'm glad I had practice on a Kinder doe that would get up on the stand after the first few times, but then she would move all around and sit down and all kinds of stuff on the stand. My husband never thought that I would get her milked and used to the stand, but I did. I'm a bit more stubborn than the goats  I think I am going to put the babies in the big dog crate that I have. They will have enough room to stand up and move a bit and enough floor space to sleep for a few weeks at least. I will put them in the room area with the mom. Maybe with the baby having a few friends in there, he won't be hollering for mom as much. We will try this one night and then we will see what happens for the next night. Thanks again for all the help. 

tracy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a few that still tremble...once I start milking they are fine...sometimes jump a bit when we get started..I always start at the shoulder..rub down her spine then back leg before grabbing the udder..these girls were pretty wild when we got them...I too sing and hum to my girls...if I am happy then they seem happy : ) You could also bringher up just for a good brushing...some love and singing : )


----------

